
Using Python(Pelican) to create website: Better than Wordpress? - ayushify
https://shahayush.com/2020/03/web-pelican-intro/
======
iamacyborg
I've been using Pelican for my personal site for ~1 year now - how are you
finding it as a general blogging and website tool?

I'm hosting on Netlify which seems like less hassle than dealing with Travis
CI and Github Pages. I'd recommend checking it out if you've not already.

~~~
ayushify
I just got into Pelican and wrote my first blog series. I found it very
convenient and the perfect tool for blogging since I am used to writing
articles in Markdown. I didn't know about Netlify. I will definitely check it
out. Is it free?

Also, now, Travis-CI can be replaced by GitHub-actions which is much more
convenient and hassle-free. I am planning to replace Travis-CI by Github
actions.

